# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Vraag 08 (Nationale Gezondheids Quiz 2013)

## Leontien

*Nationale Gezondheids Quiz 2013*
_Wie is gezondheidskenner van 2013 en gaat ervan door met het boek "Het gezonde lifestyleboek"._

Dit is de vraag van maandag 18 februari. Je hebt tot 10.00 uur woensdagochtend om deze vraag te beantwoorden; daarna verschijnt de volgende vraag. Geef je antwoord als reactie op dit bericht. De antwoorden van de overige deelnemers zijn niet direct zichtbaar en kun je pas bekijken wanneer de volgende vraag is geplaatst, waarvoor je een bericht ontvangt. Geen bericht is niet door naar de volgende ronde.

Let op: je eerst gegeven reactie telt! Geef je meerdere reacties op dit bericht, dan zullen wij alleen je eerste reactie meetellen. Het geven van meerdere antwoorden in één reactie is niet toegestaan. Geef alleen het antwoord en niet meer dan dat. Meer informatie geven dan het antwoord kan leiden tot een fout antwoord.

*Vraag 08*
Wat is de meest voorkomende vorm van Lichen planus?

Aantal overgebleven deelnemers: 19

----------


## Yisha

De *reticulaire vorm* is de meest voorkomende vorm van Lichen Planus.

----------


## ThereseS

de reticulaire vorm

----------


## ishbel

De reticulaire vorm is de meest voorkomende vorm, klinisch het duidelijkst herkenbaar door zijn witte lijnen die kriskras door elkaar lopen, de zogenaamde striae van Wickham.

----------


## diaantje1970

de reticulaire vorm: is de meest voorkomende vorm, klinisch het duidelijkst herkenbaar door zijn witte lijnen die kriskras door elkaar lopen, de zogenaamde striae van Wickham .

----------


## plientje9

de meest voorkomende vorm is reticulaire vorm

----------


## Trees1957

De meest voorkomende vorm van Lichen planus is de reticulaire vorm: klinisch het duidelijkst herkenbaar door zijn witte lijnen die kriskras door elkaar lopen, de z.g. striae van Wickham.

----------


## Quincy2010

Lichen planus (ook wel lichen ruber (planus)) is een huidziekte, die gekenmerkt wordt door een goedaardige keratose vaak op het wangslijmvlies, maar ook op andere plaatsen in de mond, zoals op de tong. Ook op de huid en op de genitale slijmvliezen kan lichen planus voorkomen. Op de huid kenmerkt de aandoening zich door het ontstaan van kleine, jeukende vlakke papels, met een kleur variërend van rood tot lichtpaars. Voorkeurslokalisaties van deze huidafwijkingen zijn de buigzijde van polsen en onderarmen, de nek, het gebied rond het heiligbeen en de geslachtsorganen en de enkels.


Er bestaan verschillende vormen van lichen planus.

 De reticulaire vorm: is de meest voorkomende vorm, klinisch het duidelijkst herkenbaar door zijn witte lijnen die kriskras door elkaar lopen, de zogenaamde striae van Wickham .
de erosieve/atrofische vorm: is de tweede meest voorkomende vorm, manifesteert zich als een oppervlakkige erosie van het slijmvlies (dus geen verzwering of ulceratie), die een branderig gevoel geeft.
de bulleuze vorm: is een eerder zeldzame vorm, waarbij blaren verschijnen die kunnen barsten en ulceraties geven. Deze vorm is zeer pijnlijk en geeft een branderig gevoel.
Lichen planopilaris waarbij vooral haarzakjes worden aangedaan. Dit kan leiden tot verlittekening en gedeeltelijk kaalheid.

De erosieve vorm is een premaligne aandoening en kan dus een kanker voorafgaan, maar dit gebeurt gelukkig slechts in 3 tot 5% van de gevallen.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## ihh136

De reticulaire vorm.

----------


## marcel47

> *Nationale Gezondheids Quiz 2013*
> _Wie is gezondheidskenner van 2013 en gaat ervan door met het boek "Het gezonde lifestyleboek"._
> 
> Dit is de vraag van maandag 18 februari. Je hebt tot 10.00 uur woensdagochtend om deze vraag te beantwoorden; daarna verschijnt de volgende vraag. Geef je antwoord als reactie op dit bericht. De antwoorden van de overige deelnemers zijn niet direct zichtbaar en kun je pas bekijken wanneer de volgende vraag is geplaatst, waarvoor je een bericht ontvangt. Geen bericht is niet door naar de volgende ronde.
> 
> Let op: je eerst gegeven reactie telt! Geef je meerdere reacties op dit bericht, dan zullen wij alleen je eerste reactie meetellen. Het geven van meerdere antwoorden in één reactie is niet toegestaan. Geef alleen het antwoord en niet meer dan dat. Meer informatie geven dan het antwoord kan leiden tot een fout antwoord.
> 
> *Vraag 08*
> Wat is de meest voorkomende vorm van Lichen planus?
> ...


Lichen planus is een hevig jeukende ontsteking van de huid.Deze ontsteking kan ook in de slijmvliezen voorkomen.

----------


## ineke300

de reticulaire vorm

----------


## agnesvdlaan

Het is een ontstekingsreactie van de huid die vaak voorkomt op de scheenbenen en polsen. Ook komt het voor op se slijmvliezen van de mond en de geslachtsdelen. Het geeft jeuk.

----------


## maison

Lichen planus, ook wel lichen ruber planus genoemd, is een ontstekingsreactie van de huid en de slijmvliezen. Zowel mannen als vrouwen kunnen deze ziekte krijgen, meestal omstreeks middelbare leeftijd. Lichen planus is niet besmettelijk en niet erfelijk.

----------


## merel2

de reticulaire vorm

----------


## vlinder

De reticulaire _vorm_

----------


## sietske763

de meest voorkomende vorm is de
reticulaire vorm
(het is een ontstekingsreactie, auto imuun-ziekte)

----------


## Hypoliet

De reticulaire vorm

----------


## lunae

*De reticulaire vorm:* Dit is de meest voorkomende vorm van lichen planus. Deze vorm van lichen planus is ook makkelijk te herkennen. Deze vorm van lichen planus wordt gekenmerkt door witte lijnen die kriskras door elkaar lopen.

----------


## Leontien

Het antwoord op deze vraag is:
de reticulaire vorm

----------

